# Help me buy a new power tool...



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

Any excuse right?

I'd like to know what tool (other than elbow grease) will help me remove the excess wood on these and future boardcuts? Some kind of power sander? Belt sander? Sanding disk on a bench grinder? What tool am I looking for?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

everything you mentioned, it really decides on how you want to do it, if you want compact then a dremel will do it fast a sweet


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I like to use a dremel for jobs like that. I find it takes a while sometimes but I think it gives you more control and can give a better finish.


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

Are the drum shaped paper sanders for the dremel expensive? I could see myself going through one or two of those on a single SS. Is that what you are using or are you using the cone shaped blocks? I do own an old school dremel (perhaps 13+ years old). I might hit up the hardware store this weekend and see if I can find some cheap bits.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

The drum sander bands aren't too expensive. If you buy the decent ones they will probably last for about 2 slingshots each. That's what I found anyway.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Thirston said:


> Are the drum shaped paper sanders for the dremel expensive? I could see myself going through one or two of those on a single SS. Is that what you are using or are you using the cone shaped blocks? I do own an old school dremel (perhaps 13+ years old). I might hit up the hardware store this weekend and see if I can find some cheap bits.


if you belong to costco you can pick an off name dremel for 29 smakeroos and it has maybe 50 attachments! i can do many ss's with one drum sander why would you go through 2 per ss?


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Like your selection of shared designs. Get to sanding/dremeling so we can see the result!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

thirston
i think one of the best finishing tools is an oscillating spindle sander. the sleeves come in different grit and sizes.
that and a dremel, will make for some fine looking forks.
of course..there is still alot of hand sanding at the finish..before sealer goes on.
i sure would like to see your finished product, no matter how you decide to do it.
nice looking frames for sure


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

I just checked Harbor Freights website and they show a set of rasp bits for their rotary tool. I might check their local store and see if those bits and their brand of sanding drums will fit my old dremel. Their prices are a little more attractive than Home Depot.

It's been so long since I've used my Dremel I can't remember how the paper drums sit on the spindle. Are they glued on or just held on with pressure? I guess I'll figure it out tonight when I open up the dremel case and check out some bits.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My absolute favourite tool for shaping board cuts is my Wasp sander. A combination spindle and belt sander that attaches to a drill press.

More details HERE


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

haha if you're strapped for cash, nothing beats a good old fashioned half round wood rasp.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*I love the looks of that wasp sander, but it appears to only be available in AUS. I believe shipping would be prohibitive. My dremel tool and a larger drum sander in my drill press are doing bang up duty so far.*


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

horible fright has drums that hold sandpaper for a drill press or hand drill clamped to a bench , many diff sizes . MM


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

the wasp like Hrawk said or a belt sander will make short work of shaping board cuts


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> My absolute favourite tool for shaping board cuts is my Wasp sander. A combination spindle and belt sander that attaches to a drill press.
> 
> More details HERE


Wow Hrawk, Thats a seriously clever and nice sander, why have you been hiding this from you Australian brethren...

huh... Huh... HUH!!!!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> Wow Hrawk, Thats a seriously clever and nice sander, why have you been hiding this from you Australian brethren...
> 
> huh... Huh... HUH!!!!!


Better late, than never!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Originally posted August 2011


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a wasp to Hawaii for 60 including shipping. Worth every last penny. And they gave me a blowfly flap sander as a gift!!!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, PopShot, I'll look into it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang! To get one here in Kansas it's about $73. With no extras.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If there were multiple people wanting one in the US, I'm sure you could order 3 or 4 at once to save on shipping and then redistribute once they get there.


----------

